# New maple cane done



## miketryban (Aug 15, 2013)

Yes I just finished my new maple cane here are some photos of the new cane...


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Nifty! What did you use to join the two parts?


----------



## AAAndrew (Jul 19, 2013)

Nice! Maple bark finishes up nicely. what did you use for a finish? I've wondered about that kind of connection for a handle. Just got one of the round tenon makers and wondered how sturdy these handles are. Do you use glue? The world wants details!

Looks good.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Yup, good work. And I'll third the request on how the join was made.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Very nice Mike!

I have a question as well...

So when you harvested the stick did you just clean up the bark or did you sand some of it off and that's the underbark showing? I really like

that style of cane and you did a wonderful job on it. I have the tool, tenon cutter from lee valley tools to do that kind of joint but have only

done it with the thick dowel style cutter so far.

sean


----------



## miketryban (Aug 15, 2013)

AAAndrew said:


> Nice! Maple bark finishes up nicely. what did you use for a finish? I've wondered about that kind of connection for a handle. Just got one of the round tenon makers and wondered how sturdy these handles are. Do you use glue? The world wants details!
> 
> Looks good.





gdenby said:


> Yup, good work. And I'll third the request on how the join was made.





Sean said:


> Very nice Mike!
> 
> I have a question as well...
> 
> ...


To all of your questions the handle was joined with titebond wood glue premium II. No I didn't use a tennon cutter, I hand carved the dowel. Yes I did sand off the bark and the handle holds just fine no give at all, I walk a lot so it has got several miles of use and still holds just fine.

As for the finish I used brush on lacquer 6 coats to be exact. Hope this answers some questions. I love my cane saying that my knees really hurt a lot...


----------

